# .Sgt Charles C. Strong USMC



## BloodStripe (Sep 17, 2014)

Sgt. Charles C. Strong, 28, of Suffolk, Virginia, was killed Sept. 15, in Herat province, a spokesman for Marine Corps Forces Special Operations Command confirmed. Strong was a critical skills operator attached to 2nd Marine Special Operations Battalion, out of Camp Lejeune, North Carolina, according to a news release, and had served in the Marines since 2003. He has two deployments to Iraq and a previous tour in Afghanistan.

RIP Marine. We will carry on from here. Semper Fi.


----------



## Grunt (Sep 17, 2014)

Rest In Peace, Marine.

Thank you for your service and sacrifice.


----------



## CDG (Sep 17, 2014)

RIP Sgt. Strong.


----------



## AWP (Sep 17, 2014)

Blue Skies.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 17, 2014)

Semper Fi and Hand Salute.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Sep 17, 2014)

Fair winds and following seas, Warrior.


----------



## Scubadew (Sep 17, 2014)

Fair winds and following seas.


----------



## dmcgill (Sep 18, 2014)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 18, 2014)

RIP.


----------



## Stanimal (Sep 19, 2014)

My heart goes out to Sergeant Strong's family, especially his brother who is also a Special Operations Marine.


----------



## 8654Maine (Sep 19, 2014)

RIP.


----------



## Optimus Hund (Sep 19, 2014)

R.I.P. brother, fair winds and following seas.


----------



## AKkeith (Sep 20, 2014)

Rest In Peace Brother. You were a great Marine, always willing to help people out no matter how busy you were. You will be missed.


----------



## Scotth (Sep 20, 2014)

RIP Marine.


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 20, 2014)

Fair winds and following seas.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 20, 2014)

RIP SGT Strong, may you find a spot of honor at the feasting table in Valhalla.


----------



## Sandman3 (Sep 20, 2014)

Met this stud in training and then we ended up being on the same team throughout ITC.  Definately missing you brother.  RIP Chief.


----------



## HALO99 (Oct 3, 2014)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 3, 2014)

Rest In God's Own Peace, Marine.


----------

